# SPS gesteuertertes DC-Netzteil 24V-130V



## Giuliano Merrick (28 August 2017)

Hallo liebes Forum,
Ich bin gerade in der Vorbereitungsphase für den Betrieblichen Auftrag der Teil 2 Prüfung meiner Ausbildung und habe Folgende Problemstellung:
Für die Prüfung von Hochleistungstransformatoren haben wir einen Hauptschaltschrank mit SPS und mehrere kleine Kästen von denen immer nur einer am Schaltschrank angeschlossen ist. Die Kästen fungieren dabei als Adapter für die verschiedenen Trafomodelle. Diese Kästen benötigen eine DC-Einspeisung, wobei jeder Kasten eine andere Spannung braucht (24V, 125V, 129V). Momentan wird diese Gleichspannung von einem extra Koffer erzeugt, den man aber jedes mal an den Adapter anschließen und einstellen muss.

Nun zur Frage, gibt es DC-Netzteile mit variabler Ausgangsspannung die sich über eine SPS steuern lassen?
Der Plan ist quasi dass das Netzteil in den Hauptschaltschrank integriert wird und die Gleichspannung an 2 freien Pins der vorhandenen Hartingstecker anliegt. Über die SPS soll man dann die Spannung zwischen den 3 genannten Stufen umschalten können, je nachdem welcher Adapter angesteckt ist. Drei Netzteile mit jeweils der richtigen Spannung die dann per Schütz geschaltet werden wären auch eine Option. 
Leider konnte ich bis jetzt keine DC Netzteile in dem Bereich finden, und was die Sache weiter erschweren könnte ist die Leistung, die liegt bei der aktuellen DC-Quelle bei 1kW.

Ich bedanke mich schonmal für die eventuelle Hilfe, da ich in der Firma mit dem Projekt relativ auf mich allein gestellt bin 😅
Für andere Lösungsvorschläge bin ich immer offen!

Mfg


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (28 August 2017)

Es gibt regelbare Netzteile

z.B. Siemens Sitop flexi ( 3-52V DC )
Aber das passt nicht zu deinen Anforderungen.

Schau mal besser bei CamTec
Die haben ein breites Spektrum an regelbaren Netzteilen und ich habe gute Erfahrungen gemacht:
http://www.camtec-netzteile.de/


----------



## oliver.tonn (28 August 2017)

ADL bietet steuerbare Netzteile an, allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob diese DC Spannungen bis 200V ausgeben können.

ADL

Nachtrag: Vergiss das mit 200V, ich hatte 192V statt 129V gelesen, sorry.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (28 August 2017)

Hier hätte ich etwas nach deinen Spezifik.:

http://www.camtec-netzteile.de/hseuireg10001.html

Ausgangsspannung 0-180V DC
Leistung dauerhaft 1008W

I / U regelbar über Analogsignale


----------



## winnman (28 August 2017)

Hab da eine andere Idee:
3 Netzteile und die Spannungen nicht an die gleichen Pins sondern für jede Box die Spannung an andere Pins.

Bei den Boxen werden dann nur die entsprechenden Pins verwendet und die mit der falschen Spannung bleiben unbeschaltet (braucht der Stecker halt 4 pins mehr)

SPS seitig schaltest du nur das richtige Netzteil ein.


----------



## oliver.tonn (28 August 2017)

Äh winnman, ich weiß ja nicht an was für Netzteile Du denkst, dass  drei Netzteile bei Dir günstiger sind als ein einstellbares mit Schnittstelle. Der TE sucht kein 08/15 Netzteil mit so 100-200W, sondern einen 1KW Koffer und da dürften drei davon teurer werden als eins mit Schnittstelle und mehr Platz benötigt die Lösung sicher auch.

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet


----------



## weißnix_ (28 August 2017)

1kW bei 24V?
Dafür hast Du Pins frei? Dann sind die STecker der >100V-Geräte wohl heftig überdimensioniert.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (29 August 2017)

weißnix_ schrieb:


> 1kW bei 24V?
> Dafür hast Du Pins frei? Dann sind die STecker der >100V-Geräte wohl heftig überdimensioniert.


Das war auch mein erster Gedanke. Man sollte besser einen separaten Harting-Stecker mit den "dicken" Kontakten vorsehen, die können 40A. Und dann auch besser gleich mit "dünnen" Kontakten als Codierung für die Spannung.


----------



## Schmidi (29 August 2017)

Ich setze Labornetzgeräte von elektro Automatik ein.
Kannst du in verschiedenen Spannungs- und Leistungsklassen haben mit Schnittstellen Modbus, Profibus, Devicenet, RS232
z.B. EA-PSI 9200-15 2U 19" 2HE 1000W, 0-200V, 0-15A
http://www.elektroautomatik.de/de/labornetzgeraete.html
Preise starten irgendwo bei 1500€


----------



## mariob (7 September 2017)

Hi,
mal so am Rande, dürfen die Harting so überhaupt Gleichspannungen mit diesen Strömen? Ich denke da an Lichtbogenwirkung, bei den genannten von 100V Spannungen Strömen brennt der schon stabil über größere Strecken.

Gruß
Mario


----------

